# All Heat Team: PF Voting



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*PICK TWO!!*










*#1, Chris Bosh (2010-Present)*










*#42, PJ Brown (1996-2000)*










*#40, Udonis Haslem (2003-Present)*










*#7, Lamar Odom (2003-2004)*










*#8, Antoine Walker (2005-2007)*










*#30, Michael Beasley (2008-2010)*










*#43, Grant Long (1988-1995)*










*#14, Anthony Mason (2000-2001)*​


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Probably should have gave it to LO, but I'm giving Mase some love.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem and Long...

this is the only one that I had to give any thought on my pick (Long)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> Haslem and Long...
> 
> this is the only one that I had to give any thought on my pick (Long)


What a joke.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD & Bosh.

Hard leaving PJ Brown off my list, he was one of my favorites back in the day.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Shimmy and UD

Sorry Bosh.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> What a joke.


What's such a joke about that?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh obviously. I know Haslem's been around longer. But taking Haslem or any of those other guys over Bosh is ludicrous. None of them are even All-stars or ever were all-stars. Maybe odom once...but that's about it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bosh has played here for two years. We're not asking who is the most talented.

Haslem has two rings, he's going to have his #40 hanging from the rafters in AAA, Bosh isn't even in the same universe as UD as a member of the Heat.

Odom was here for not even a calendar year!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> Bosh has played here for two years. We're not asking who is the most talented.
> 
> Haslem has two rings, he's going to have his #40 hanging from the rafters in AAA, Bosh isn't even in the same universe as UD as a member of the Heat.
> 
> Odom was here for not even a calendar year!


Take Bosh off last years team and you have no title.

Take Haslem off last years team and no one cares. 


If you're going to pull shit like that, go take Lebron off your SF list.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Take Haslem off of the 06 squad and Dirk takes us to town and has two rings.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Take Bosh off last years team and you have no title.
> 
> Take Haslem off last years team and no one cares.
> 
> ...












LeBron is the only player to win an MVP in a Heat uniform. What has Bosh done? He was an all-star?

He's not part of the All-Time Heat team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> LeBron is the only player to win an MVP in a Heat uniform. What has Bosh done? He was an all-star?
> 
> He's not part of the All-Time Heat team.


:lol:

Yea. But Haslem is. Because hes an above average role player.

Oh ok.


And again, asking what Bosh has done? You guys don't even come close to the finals without him. That's what he's done.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yea. But Haslem is. Because hes an above average role player.
> 
> ...


Haslem is Miami born and raised, he's basically a symbol of the city. If you had fan voting for most popular Heat player of all-time, he'd finish in the top five without any question. 

And again, like someone else has already told you, we don't even come close to the finals without Udonis in 2006, and he had a big impact, in a lesser role, in this championship. That's what he's done.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Take Haslem off of the 06 squad and Dirk takes us to town and has two rings.


Arguable. 

16 and 10, 26 and 16, 30 and 7, 16 and 9 (Hasslem played 18 minutes), 20 and 8, 29 and 15.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> Haslem is Miami born and raised, he's basically a symbol of the city. If you had fan voting for most popular Heat player of all-time, he'd finish in the top five without any question.
> 
> And again, like someone else has already told you, we don't even come close to the finals without Udonis in 2006, and he had a big impact, in a lesser role, in this championship. That's what he's done.


He had no role in this championship. I watched all the games. 

His defense was horrible, which is supposed to be his calling card.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Arguable.
> 
> 16 and 10, 26 and 16, 30 and 7, 16 and 9 (Hasslem played 18 minutes), 20 and 8, 29 and 15.


Did you watch any of those games?  Haslem's D on Dirk has been cited over and over for a big part of the Heat's championship. 



R-Star said:


> He had no role in this championship. I watched all the games.
> 
> His defense was horrible, which is supposed to be his calling card.


You're right, he had no role. He started Game #1. He took a reserve role when Bosh moved back into his normal minutes, but still played roughly a quarter or more each game. His role at this stage of his career is to defend, and grab a few rebounds a night. He played his role.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> Did you watch any of those games? Haslem's D on Dirk has been cited over and over for a big part of the Heat's championship.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, he had no role. He started Game #1. He took a reserve role when Bosh moved back into his normal minutes, but still played roughly a quarter or more each game. His role at this stage of his career is to defend, and grab a few rebounds a night. He played his role.


He played his role badly. His defense was bad. You can't argue against that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> He played his role badly. His defense was bad. You can't argue against that.


What's amazing is that since Haslem was so bad, the rest of the team must have just been amazing.

OKC averaged 103 ppg and in the Finals, scored 105, 96, 85, 98, 106 (and only won one of those games) - a 98 ppg average.

And even more shocking, is that Haslem would mainly be matched up with Perkins/Ibaka/Collison, and of that group only twice in the entire series did any of them score 10 points.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> What's amazing is that since Haslem was so bad, the rest of the team must have just been amazing.
> 
> OKC averaged 103 ppg and in the Finals, scored 105, 96, 85, 98, 106 (and only won one of those games) - a 98 ppg average.
> 
> And even more shocking, is that Haslem would mainly be matched up with Perkins/Ibaka/Collison, and of that group only twice in the entire series did any of them score 10 points.


Game 1: Haslem plays 29 minutes. Loss
Game 2: Haslem plays 16 minutes. Win
Game 3: Haslem plays 14 minutes. Win
Game 4: Haslem plays 11 minutes. Win
Game 5: Haslem plays 11 minutes. Win

I don't think I need to explain that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Game 1: Haslem plays 29 minutes. Loss
> Game 2: Haslem plays 16 minutes. Win
> Game 3: Haslem plays 14 minutes. Win
> Game 4: Haslem plays 11 minutes. Win
> ...


That's great statistical analysis. Let's look at the Thunder's "Haslem"...

Game 1: Collison plays 21 minutes. Win
Game 2: Collison plays 15 minutes. Loss
Game 3: Collison plays 13 minutes. Loss
Game 4: Collison plays 17 minutes. Loss 
Game 5: Collison plays 17 minutes. Loss

So Collison losing minutes is the reason that the Thunder lost right? 

Just quit. You're getting exposed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> That's great statistical analysis. Let's look at the Thunder's "Haslem"...
> 
> Game 1: Collison plays 21 minutes. Win
> Game 2: Collison plays 15 minutes. Loss
> ...


Uhhh, yea... many people argued during the series that Collison should have played more since he was very effective.


And getting exposed? As what? A guy who watched ever game, and posted in every game thread on here? I'm arguing Haslem wasn't a big reason for the recent championship at all. In fact, it would be hard to call him a plus on that team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Uhhh, yea... many people argued during the series that Collison should have played more since he was very effective.
> 
> And getting exposed? As what? *A guy who watched ever game, and posted in every game thread on here?* I'm arguing Haslem wasn't a big reason for the recent championship at all. In fact, it would be hard to call him a plus on that team.


opcorn: So if Collison would've played more minutes, he would've won the series for OKC? opcorn:

Congrats on also watching AND posting in every game thread on here. You da man!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> opcorn: So if Collison would've played more minutes, he would've won the series for OKC? opcorn:
> 
> Congrats on also watching AND posting in every game thread on here. You da man!


Yep. If Collison averaged 5 more minutes a game OKC would have swept. I'm glad that's what you got from my post, because its exactly what I wrote. Right?


You know, you may want to try a little harder in the future if you're going to attempt to twist someones post and put words in their mouth. Because as it sits right now, you're ****ing terrible at it. 


Also, its a very transparent (and weak) attempt to move the argument away from what it was. Haslem and last years finals.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Yep. If Collison averaged 5 more minutes a game OKC would have swept. I'm glad that's what you got from my post, because its exactly what I wrote. Right?
> 
> 
> You know, you may want to try a little harder in the future if you're going to attempt to twist someones post and put words in their mouth. Because as it sits right now, you're ****ing terrible at it.
> ...


Your dumbass original post that when Haslem plays more minutes, the Heat lose is exactly what I'm talking about. You are pointing out one statistic out of hundreds and using it to prove your point, while ignoring everything else around it. It's idiotic, and honestly shows a very limited basketball IQ. It uses the same reasoning as my Collison argument. 

Neither of them make sense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> Your dumbass original post that when Haslem plays more minutes, the Heat lose is exactly what I'm talking about. You are pointing out one statistic out of hundreds and using it to prove your point, while ignoring everything else around it. It's idiotic, and honestly shows a very limited basketball IQ. It uses the same reasoning as my Collison argument.
> 
> Neither of them make sense.


:lol:

Or it was meant to show Haslem played low minutes. Which to almost anyone in the world was clear as day.

A guy playing roughly 14-15 minutes a game isn't a key piece to anything.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> :lol:
> 
> Or it was meant to show Haslem played low minutes. Which to almost anyone in the world was clear as day.
> 
> A guy playing roughly 14-15 minutes a game isn't a key piece to anything.


1 LeBron
2 Wade
3 Bosh
4 Chalmers
5 Battier
6 Miller
7 Haslem
8 Jones
9 Cole
10 Joel/Turiaf
11 Turiaf/Joel
12 Curry
13 Juwan
14 T.Harris

So.....any disagreement there? Was Haslem the reason we won the title? No. Did he have an impact as much as anyone not starting? Sure. What's the argument then? He played his role.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He had absolutely nothing to do with the title, and could have been filled by any run of the mill backup big.

That's the point. So the recent ring isn't some feather in his cap. He played mediocre D, and didn't do much other than fill a roster spot most of the times. Which is a contradiction to what you said.


No point going in circles though. I think Chris Bosh is criminally underrated by many. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> *He had absolutely nothing to do with the title, and could have been filled by any run of the mill backup big.
> 
> That's the point. So the recent ring isn't some feather in his cap. He played mediocre D, and didn't do much other than fill a roster spot most of the times. Which is a contradiction to what you said.
> *
> ...


You're still wrong, Goodbye.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> You're still wrong, Goodbye.


No. But not much point going round and round with a poster who's too much of a coward to ever even step foot off the Heat board.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> No. But not much point going round and round with a poster who's too much of a coward to ever even step foot off the Heat board.


http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-draft-selection-thread-xxirvingxx-clock.html

I'm also involved in a legend's draft on the general board, but it's ok buddy...if you want to call me a coward on a message board because of my activity, more power to you. Unlike some of us *cough* I've found BETTER things to do than post on a message board since I first joined here in high school...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...-draft-selection-thread-xxirvingxx-clock.html
> 
> I'm also involved in a legend's draft on the general board, but it's ok buddy...if you want to call me a coward on a message board because of my activity, more power to you. Unlike some of us *cough* I've found BETTER things to do than post on a message board since I first joined here in high school...


:laugh:

Yea.... my 2 more posts a day takes a ton of time. What could I do with all that time?


Its difficult posting with someone such as yourself. Common sense has eluded you multiple times already. 


And the not posting outside of the Heat forum comment? I'll spell it out for you. You do not post on the basketball main board during the regular season. For obvious reasons.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Yea.... my 2 more posts a day takes a ton of time. What could I do with all that time?
> 
> ...


Look at how much I post on the Heat board during the regular season and you'll see your answer. I don't post on this board, period. I coach, I don't have time.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Some people here would have the worst All Miami Heat Team. Honestly...****ing haslem over bosh? the ****?, Glen Rice over Lebron? you ****ing KIDDING me?

A lineup with Haslem and Rice instead of Bosh and Lebron is ridiculous...People here are way to loyal, I guarantee that they would rather have Haslem than Dwight Howard just because he was born here and was with the heat his whole career. So dumbassish, Haslem over Bosh...that just blows my mind. I have to deal with literally the worst fans in the league...so embarresing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Somebody either A) doesn't realize people are supposed to pick two or B) well, that's probably it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Some people here would have the worst All Miami Heat Team. Honestly...****ing haslem over bosh? the ****?, Glen Rice over Lebron? you ****ing KIDDING me?
> 
> A lineup with Haslem and Rice instead of Bosh and Lebron is ridiculous...People here are way to loyal, I guarantee that they would rather have Haslem than Dwight Howard just because he was born here and was with the heat his whole career. So dumbassish, Haslem over Bosh...that just blows my mind. I have to deal with literally the worst fans in the league...so embarresing.


There isn't one Heat poster on here that would take Haslem over Dwight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Somebody either A) doesn't realize people are supposed to pick two or B) well, that's probably it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Somebody either A) doesn't realize people are supposed to pick two or B) well, that's probably it.


Oh, this is presumably also an exercise in who are the best representatives at each position for the Heat based on their Heat careers (that may have been explicitly stated somewhere, I don't know). I mean, Gary Payton's a HOF PG, but he's probably not a guy to pick at that spot.

I don't think anybody's arguing that Haslem is a better player than Bosh.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I am away from this board for a week and I come back to find this board questioning Udonis Haslem's contributions to the Heat.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This is about our favorite Heat player.

Who cares if Bosh is more talented, if he is not as loved AS A HEAT PLAYER as UD, who the **** are you to argue anything?

I voted for Shimmy over Bosh because I appreciated him more during the 06 run than Bosh so far.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Eash choice, Haslem and Bosh. Next on the list is Brown and Walker.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Some people here would have the worst All Miami Heat Team. Honestly...****ing haslem over bosh? the ****?, Glen Rice over Lebron? you ****ing KIDDING me?
> 
> A lineup with Haslem and Rice instead of Bosh and Lebron is ridiculous...People here are way to loyal, I guarantee that they would rather have Haslem than Dwight Howard just because he was born here and was with the heat his whole career. So dumbassish, Haslem over Bosh...that just blows my mind. *I have to deal with literally the worst fans in the league...so embarresing.*



:lol:

This is a layer cake of hilarity!

Come on guys, this is someone who couldn't understand why POTG honors don't automatically go to the player with the highest stat total. Let's move on.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

R-Star said:


> No. But not much point going round and round with a poster who's too much of a coward to ever even step foot off the Heat board.


I take R-Star's side here. Bosh deserves to be on our all-time team. The gap in his skill and Haslem's is just too big for my love for Haslem to trump the very sport we love him for--basketball. So, for basketball reasons, Bosh.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This thread should be renamed - How to identify HEAT fans pre-2010, and HEAT fans post-"Decision".

Some dumbass comments in here by some "Heat" fans


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

-33- said:


> This thread should be renamed - How to identify HEAT fans pre-2010, and HEAT fans post-"Decision".
> 
> Some dumbass comments in here by some "Heat" fans


Yeah, obviously there's one, single way to be a Heat fan. So, did you vote for Thunder Dan in the SF thread? What about Glen Rice? Oh, you picked LeBron? Shut the **** up. 

There are ways to be grateful to Udonis Haslem without voting him in to the ****ing all-time team. To contest that is just absolutely moronic.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've got no problem with anyone choosing either over the other. One can argue UD did what Bosh did for the Heat, in winning a title as the starting PF (or C ultimately for Bosh), only Haslem has also logged more seasons in Miami on top of that. You can throw Bosh's two AllStar appearances in the argument, and it ultimately comes down to personal preference between talent and tenure.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MarioChalmers said:


> Yeah, obviously there's one, single way to be a Heat fan. So, did you vote for Thunder Dan in the SF thread? What about Glen Rice? Oh, you picked LeBron? Shut the **** up.
> 
> There are ways to be grateful to Udonis Haslem without voting him in to the ****ing all-time team. To contest that is just absolutely moronic.












This place sure ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I've got no problem with anyone choosing either over the other. One can argue UD did what Bosh did for the Heat, in winning a title as the starting PF (or C ultimately for Bosh), only Haslem has also logged more seasons in Miami on top of that. You can throw Bosh's two AllStar appearances in the argument, and it ultimately comes down to personal preference between talent and tenure.


Yeah, its definitely about what you value more. Then there's the people who would factor the sayings that piss guys like LeBatard off: grit, determination, will to win, warrior, etc. Obviously UD takes those if you do. If you dont and just base it off actual, tangible numbers than Bosh takes it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Interesting how so many of the players being picked are currently on the roster


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Interesting that this is the best team on paper the Heat has ever had.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

^ championship roster nuff said. can't beat a championship roster.

If it was my way.

Chalmers
Wade
Lebron
Battier
Bosh.

That would be my all heat team right there. could give a **** about glen rice, tim hadaway etc...im about winning and championships...Most of these old guys did **** all. Where does loyalty get you? a pat on the back? or would you rather have rings? Think like winner.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> ^ championship roster nuff said. can't beat a championship roster.
> 
> If it was my way.
> 
> ...


And like a 12 year old.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I also enjoy his ignoring the other Heat championship lineup.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Perhaps also still the *TWO* thing as well.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Do you remember the Bulls roster from when you were 6? Cut him some slack KJ!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I remember a good chunk of it....but that's just me. eace:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And in my opinion the answer to this thread is Bosh and Haslem. But keep in mind I am in no way, shape, or form a Heat fan and certainly am not emotionally invested in the various players that played for the Heat pre Shaq.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> I also enjoy his ignoring the other Heat championship lineup.


Well, LeBron wasn't here so he may not know that happened.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I also enjoy his ignoring the other Heat championship lineup.


Cut him some slack, it happened before he was born....


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

King Joseus said:


> I also enjoy his ignoring the other Heat championship lineup.


That lineup, had the worst falloff ever the year after, don't really need to explain that one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Do you remember the Bulls roster from when you were 6? Cut him some slack KJ!


Oh. I stole your joke. 

I need to start reading whole threads before posting.

Sorry.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright...who voted Beasley?



doctordrizzay said:


> That lineup, had the worst falloff ever the year after, don't really need to explain that one.


Not surprising when you consider Dwyane and UD were the only ones to come back in any kind of shape.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Alright...who voted Beasley?
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising when you consider Dwyane and UD were the only ones to come back in any kind of shape.


Well and I mean if this season Lebron and Wade/Bosh had big injuries and the team fell on its face, does that somehow take away from last years title? Because if you go by doctordrizzays thoughts it does.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Remember when Anthony Mason went to the All Star game when Zo was out. Zo came back and all the pundits thought we were going to make a title run. What a bad one that season was.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

My fellow Heatians, my fan family, you have disappointed me. I love you all, but this debate is going all wrong.

Udonis Haslem should be winning this poll. Or at least tied. Two championships. Started one and played a huge roll in the playoff run of another. Team captain. Has run about 17,000 pick and rolls with Wade and in LITERALLY hundreds of games going back to 2005 and 2006 been the guy turned to to guard the oppositions best players down low in crunch time and has given countless double doubles in tight games. Will retire with the franchise lead in double doubles, rebounds, and #2 in games played to Wade. Bosh will likely overtake him soon, but so far? No. In 2008/9 and 2009/10 he was the team's second best player. He also has countless thrown elbows, hard fouls, and other "team first" moments that should be lauded from now until the end of the time by Heat fans. In an era when players are more and more becoming mercenaries, he still sells out as the ultimate team player and glue guy.

And before someone says "Yo dude, if that then LeBron shouldn't be SF! Other guys have longetivity!" Well, hate to tell you, but that argument is rubbish. LeBron has been the overwhelmingly best player on the Heat for two seasons. This season he was the best basketball player in the world. Only Heat player to ever win MVP. Last year's playoffs he was absolutely insane and this year he was a beast in so many games. We don't even get out of that Pacers series if he doesn't go crazy in Game 4. He carried that dominance through the end of the playoffs. No Heat player has ever had a season like he has this year and last season he also was insanely good at times.

Hopefully someone read this. Carry on with the debate, mates :cheers:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Alright...who voted Beasley?
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising when you consider Dwyane and UD were the only ones to come back in any kind of shape.


exactly, why would we want a team who isnt committed and gets lazy after the ring. kind of common sense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> My fellow Heatians, my fan family, you have disappointed me. I love you all, but this debate is going all wrong.
> 
> Udonis Haslem should be winning this poll. Or at least tied. Two championships. Started one and played a huge roll in the playoff run of another. Team captain. Has run about 17,000 pick and rolls with Wade and in LITERALLY hundreds of games going back to 2005 and 2006 been the guy turned to to guard the oppositions best players down low in crunch time and has given countless double doubles in tight games. Will retire with the franchise lead in double doubles, rebounds, and #2 in games played to Wade. Bosh will likely overtake him soon, but so far? No. In 2008/9 and 2009/10 he was the team's second best player. He also has countless thrown elbows, hard fouls, and other "team first" moments that should be lauded from now until the end of the time by Heat fans. In an era when players are more and more becoming mercenaries, he still sells out as the ultimate team player and glue guy.
> 
> ...


It's hard to make the bandwagon fans understand. The Heat before LeBron doesn't matter to them.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

-33- said:


> It's hard to make the bandwagon fans understand. The Heat before LeBron doesn't matter to them.


Heat before Lebron, been to the Finals once in 25 years, 1 Champ.

Heat with Lebron, been to the Finals 100% of the time, 1 Champ. 

Simple yet effective.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Congratulations. That logic made me vomit.

We also made the Finals 100% of the time with Derek Anderson on the roster. Oh, oh, AND EDDY CURRY.



R-Star said:


> Well and I mean if this season Lebron and Wade/Bosh had big injuries and the team fell on its face, does that somehow take away from last years title? Because if you go by doctordrizzays thoughts it does.


Yeah I meant to mention this as well. Doc just gives us too much to talk about.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Heat before Lebron, been to the Finals once in 25 years, 1 Champ.
> 
> Heat with Lebron, been to the Finals 100% of the time, 1 Champ.
> 
> Simple yet effective.


So if they start losing, you'll go cheer for another team.

Good to know.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Congratulations. That logic made me vomit.
> 
> We also made the Finals 100% of the time with Derek Anderson on the roster. Oh, oh, AND EDDY CURRY.


Joel Anthony has made the Finals more often with the Heat than Mourning, Wade, or Halsem.

:meditate:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd love to know what former poster doctordrizzay is. Surely a troll wouldn't stick around this long with people he didn't know before?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> Heat before Lebron, been to the Finals once in *25 years*, 1 Champ.


Heat's first season was 1988-89.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Heat's first season was 1988-89.


Don't argue with him. He's a life long Heat fan. He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is easily the most talented PF we've ever had in this ball club. Easily.

Odom would be 2nd most talented.

UD is all heart and soul - but these past few years have been brutal. He is a Heat lifer though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Bosh is easily the most talented PF we've ever had in this ball club. Easily.
> 
> Odom would be 2nd most talented.
> 
> UD is all heart and soul - but these past few years have been brutal. He is a Heat lifer though.


At least someone will come out and agree he's been terrible and wasn't some key piece to last seasons championship. 


To clarify, that doesn't take away from accomplishments of the past. Just want some people around here to quit acting like he deserves praise on the recent ring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we are talking from a pure talent persepctive, Beasley is one of the more talented PF's we've had. Problem was he is a SF and we didnt realise it.

Don't get me wrong, UD was a major contributor in that 2006 ring. But he was an afterthought in the 2012 Finals and postseason once we realised LBJ was better suited for the 4 spot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He did have a few games where he only played token minutes. He had his moments, like the Indiana game.

I hardly saw him as a vital contributor in this championship, to be honest.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> He did have a few games where he only played token minutes. He had his moments, like the Indiana game.


No he had NOTHING to do with the ring. NOTHING. Never did ANYTHING. [/R-Star]


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> No he had NOTHING to do with the ring. NOTHING. Never did ANYTHING. [/R-Star]


Yea. Exactly what I posted. Or, it could be that I posted that he was very mediocre at best, and you could have put in almost any serviceable big in the league and got comparable results.


Nice try though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Yea. Exactly what I posted. Or, it could be that I posted that he was very mediocre at best, and *you could have put in almost any serviceable big in the league and got comparable results.*
> 
> 
> Nice try though.


Disagree


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Disagree


65 G (10 starts)
24.8 mpg 
385 pts (6.0 ppg)
470 reb (7.3 rpg)

He had NOTHING to do with the team winning a championship - only LeBron, Bosh, Wade, Chalmers, Battier did. Got it!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

-33- said:


> 65 G (10 starts)
> 24.8 mpg
> 385 pts (6.0 ppg)
> 470 reb (7.3 rpg)
> ...


You keep bolding out the word nothing. Why?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He had his moments throughout the year, but his J was busted all season. He didn't do much in the Finals:

2.6ppg
4.4rpg
16.2mpg
40%fg
83%ft


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Did Haslem even play in he finals? He was a ghost if anything. Last year playoffs he was pretty good though. I hope he grows his hair back into braids.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

-33- said:


> It's hard to make the bandwagon fans understand. The Heat before LeBron doesn't matter to them.


We're friends on AIM from 2005 you dolt.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bosh and Haslem. over all theyve had the most impact at this position. i cant speak for any other player before 1997.


----------

